
HiVision: Crane Operation with Virtual Reality Goggles - Torkel
http://www.hiab.com/en/global/about-us/newsroom/releases/releases/?rssid=http://cws.huginonline.com/C/135578/PR/201604/2000984.xml
======
Torkel
Super excited about this finally being revealed - my small startup Voysys
makes the OdenVR Render Engine that powers this product :)

I think there are so many telepresence and remote-operation use cases for VR.
It's not yet widely known how powerful it is to experience real time VR when
you also can control something remotely.

[http://odenvr.com/hiab-reveals-hivision-remote-crane-
operati...](http://odenvr.com/hiab-reveals-hivision-remote-crane-operation-
using-our-odenvr-render-engine/) [http://voysys.se](http://voysys.se)

~~~
cagenut
I just spent a half hour looking through your sites and vidoes... absolutely
amazing.

Can you tell us more about how the networking works? Whats the lowest viable
bitrate you can remotely operate something like this at? Not like a work-site
heavy machine, but say even just your telepresense robot?

~~~
Torkel
Thanks :)

On the robot we're using RTP and usually stream the individual cameras
separately at about 4Mb each (1440x1080). That is a bitrate where we see
little improvement in image quality from going higher. We can go lower,
1-2Mb/stream, but probably if you want to save bandwidth you'll want to
process the video into equirect or cubemap or something locally and then
stream that at 4K at whatever bandwith your network can handle.

Operating the robot over 4G should work, but I haven't tested it yet :)

------
_nrvs
I've seen this movie already... Sleep Dealer, 2008
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0804529/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0804529/))

------
lotu
To everyone saying you won't need the crane operator on site and they can work
from their home, latency and bandwidth are going to make that much harder.
Really you have to be able send multiple HD stream of video from different
remote locations. You can't just send the view the operator is looking at
because the round trip time is probably going into be at least 1/2 a second.
On that matter how effective is an operator with 1/2 a second of latency going
to be vs the someone one the ground?

------
Dowwie
a crane operator doesn't need to be on site any more with this arrangement
unless "keeping a pilot in the plane just in case" is a policy

------
dharma1
Could just operate the crane from home in pyjamas

